# 50% borrowing limit



## jbug423 (Aug 29, 2021)

I have a question about Disney's policy of borrowing more than 50% of your contract where your vacation will be canceled. I have a trip booked for April 2022 and I am within my borrowing limits and have booked a standard view room at blt my home resort. Problem is if I want to book a lake view or possibly book another resort if available i will be borrowing more than  50%  where i fall short by about 2-4 points. If I purchase those few points and have them transferred into my account will i fall below the 50% or will it still be considered borrowed points and i will not be able to modify my existing reservation.


----------



## Janann (Aug 29, 2021)

I "think" you would be OK.  Borrowing and renting points are two completely different things.  I would hope that Disney wouldn't allow you to rent the points, and then turn around and wreck your vacation by saying you used too many points.

This might be a question best answered by DVC.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Aug 29, 2021)

jbug423 said:


> I have a question about Disney's policy of borrowing more than 50% of your contract where your vacation will be canceled. I have a trip booked for April 2022 and I am within my borrowing limits and have booked a standard view room at blt my home resort. Problem is if I want to book a lake view or possibly book another resort if available i will be borrowing more than  50%  where i fall short by about 2-4 points. If I purchase those few points and have them transferred into my account will i fall below the 50% or will it still be considered borrowed points and i will not be able to modify my existing reservation.


If you buy one-time use points from DVC or you get a transfer from another owner or otherwise buy/rent points, it does not affect the number of points you can borrow. You can borrow up to 50% of your own next year’s points and can also buy/rent the additional points you need to make a given reservation. We recently did that - had to buy some OTU points for a reservation and were worried we’d lose the room while waiting on hold to talk to MS!


----------



## frank808 (Aug 30, 2021)

jbug423 said:


> I have a question about Disney's policy of borrowing more than 50% of your contract where your vacation will be canceled. I have a trip booked for April 2022 and I am within my borrowing limits and have booked a standard view room at blt my home resort. Problem is if I want to book a lake view or possibly book another resort if available i will be borrowing more than 50% where i fall short by about 2-4 points. If I purchase those few points and have them transferred into my account will i fall below the 50% or will it still be considered borrowed points and i will not be able to modify my existing reservation.


You will be fine. If a reservation borrows more than 50% of your own points it is subject to cancellation.

Now getting another DVC owner with BLT home resort points willing to transfer 2-5 points might be a problem. Most DVC owners do not want to transfer that many points because of the once in or out transfer rule per year.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Aug 30, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Now getting another DVC owner with BLT home resort points willing to transfer 2-5 points might be a problem. Most DVC owners do not want to transfer that many points because of the once in or out transfer rule per year.


@jbug423, this is very true. If all you need is 2-4 points, best is to buy OTU points from DVC for $19 pp. The really good news is that wait times for MS to answer have been much reduced recently, so you can probably reach them before the room you want is booked by someone else. The downside is you have to wait until 7 months out to buy OTU points, so if you’re not there yet, best is to book what you can with your own points and hope to add the night(s) you need at 7 months.


----------



## jbug423 (Aug 30, 2021)

Thank you for your responses. I might try the OTU points as an option, I already have a room booked at BLT as a standard view and was looking possibly to change over to BCV. The 7 month window is approaching soon so a call to MS is on the horizon.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Aug 31, 2021)

jbug423 said:


> Thank you for your responses. I might try the OTU points as an option, I already have a room booked at BLT as a standard view and was looking possibly to change over to BCV. The 7 month window is approaching soon so a call to MS is on the horizon.


Just remember, you call MS to buy the OTU points while you are making the reservation, you can't buy them in advance.  If the BCV room is likely to go fast and you need to be able to modify your BLT reservation online at 8 AM to get it, rather than waiting until 9 AM when MS opens, some people make a reservation ahead of time that's readily available (at AKL, for example) and requires the same number of OTU points.  Then they cancel it, which means that the OTU points are sitting in their account ready to be used when it's time to book BCV.  I haven't done it myself, but there are reports of success out there.


----------



## ljmiii (Sep 2, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Just remember, you call MS to buy the OTU points while you are making the reservation, you can't buy them in advance.  If the BCV room is likely to go fast and you need to be able to modify your BLT reservation online at 8 AM to get it, rather than waiting until 9 AM when MS opens, some people make a reservation ahead of time that's readily available (at AKL, for example) and requires the same number of OTU points.  Then they cancel it, which means that the OTU points are sitting in their account ready to be used when it's time to book BCV.  I haven't done it myself, but there are reports of success out there.


To my knowledge, even if OTU points are sitting in your account you can't use them to book online. So OP would still have to wait for MS to open.

EDITED: It might work if OP buys the OTU points to make the phantom reservation for exactly the same number of points then modifies that reservation instead of cancelling. I know (or at least know that as of about three years ago) that OTU points sitting in your account can't be used to book online, but it might work for an online modification.


----------



## jbug423 (Sep 3, 2021)

When the 7month window opens i will call MS to try to modify my existing reservation either move to BCV or get a lake view as an upgrade to my existing standard view room.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 3, 2021)

ljmiii said:


> To my knowledge, even if OTU points are sitting in your account you can't use them to book online. So OP would still have to wait for MS to open.
> 
> EDITED: It might work if OP buys the OTU points to make the phantom reservation for exactly the same number of points then modifies that reservation instead of cancelling. I know (or at least know that as of about three years ago) that OTU points sitting in your account can't be used to book online, but it might work for an online modification.


I don’t know when it changed, but now you can book a reservation with OTU points (exactly the number you expect to need), cancel that reservation, and have the points sitting in your account to use when booking online (if the reservation holding the OTU points is not the one you want to modify). It may have changed around the time that it became possible to book online using points transferred in from another owner. Success doing both of these things have been reported several times in recent months. They’re especially useful when booking a reservation that will likely be available at 8 AM but gone by 9 AM when MS opens.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Sep 4, 2021)

BCV for April will be harder than trying to find a few extra points. BCV is a very small resort and extremely popular.  Have you looked already to see if it is available?  You may want to just stay in your standard BLT villa.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2021)

I needed to borrow 52 more points for us to have a consecutive stay in January with our Old Key West exchanges.  We have Fri-Fri for our first week, Sun-Sun with the second week, so I hoped for Disney to allow me to borrow a little more than the 50% (our use year is 2/1).  It was a no-go with the first person I called, so I am going to try a second person.  The best thing for us would be staying at OKW in a 1 bedroom the entire time.  An alternate plan is Bonnet Creek for those two nights.  I didn't want to do that.


----------



## Limace (Sep 4, 2021)

I have not heard of them making any exceptions but good luck! It’s frustrating! You could use OTU points in this scenario though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbug423 (Sep 23, 2021)

I called member services and was able to purchase OTU points. Although BCV was not available, I was able to waitlist it. I modified my existing BLT standard room over to BW and was able to purchase OTU points and then waitlist BCV. So if BCV are not available I have BW to fall back on and I will have the extra points that I purchased available to bank as well.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 27, 2021)

jbug423 said:


> I called member services and was able to purchase OTU points. Although BCV was not available, I was able to waitlist it. I modified my existing BLT standard room over to BW and was able to purchase OTU points and then waitlist BCV. So if BCV are not available I have BW to fall back on and I will have the extra points that I purchased available to bank as well.


You probably already know this, but you can’t bank OTU points; if not used, they expire at the end of the UY the originally booked reservation was in. If the waitlist comes through and uses fewer points than the original, the system will use the OTU points first, leaving current UY points available to bank, as long as you’re still within your banking window when the waitlist fills and the waitlist fills more than 30 days from checkin.


----------

